# Onion treatment for Bee Stings



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Anything that draws the poison or nuetralized it helps. Onion, tobacco, crushed wet asprin, but nothing works as well as plantain...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Plantain ? The weed, I assume. Crushed leaves and applied ?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Plantain ? The weed, I assume. Crushed leaves and applied ?


Didn't you follow the link?


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

onion works well for skeeter bites, too; as does crushed basil leaves.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thought there was an issue with posting pictures in the past. Missed the link. Already knew what they looked like. Trouble is finding some in my yard. The plants like to grow in disturbed soil, which is a rare case around me. Later on, did find some, however, too late to have any effect. Tastes yucky too. I prefer the onion since my wife loves to cook with them... Always an abundance around here....


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

So I am confused... Why were you eating the plantain? You only need to crush it up a little and place it in the sting. 

Do you eat the onions for relief, or just place some on the sting. 

Curious...


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Noooooooooo...... I chew them a bit and apply. Tastes bad, works good.

The onion is thinly sliced and applied, not ingested. Might take a minute to reduce the itchiness.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How about garlic? I like the smell of garlic more than onion. And is that what is in the sting relief stuff advertised at the top of this page? Personally I find that thyme works well. Is that the correct way of spelling it? I'm such a poor speller.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Someone will have to get stung to try garlic.....Any volunteers ?


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

I got tagged last night on the back of my thumb. I tried the Onion thing (we had tacos for dinner) and it worked great. the sting stopped after about 2 minuets after I put the onion on. After rubbing the onion on for 5 or 6 minuets I stuck my thumb in hot water and that also seemed to help. Usually I swell up pretty good, but today it's just a little bump, not much more than a mosquito bite and very little itch.


----------



## dragonmaster765 (Aug 9, 2010)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Someone will have to get stung to try garlic.....Any volunteers ?



No... but I know a different cure. I mix some salt with a bit of water to make it moist and apply that on the sting. I then apply a new mix when the old one dries out. Works every time.


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got stung on the end of my index finger Monday evening. Later that night, I could literally feel my heartbeat pulsing in my finger and boy did it hurt. Tried cold compresses and then finally hot water with salt. That seemed to help after awhile.

I'm going to try the onion trick next.


----------

